# Archer's Advantage Announces A New Release



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*And YET*

ANOTHER EXCELLENT PRODUCT FROM PERRY....Thanks Perry you are STILL number one in Archery Programs in my book....Pro1:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Quality product, by a class individual :thumbs_up  

The upgrade makes it that much better.

Thanks Perry


----------



## humphris (Jan 18, 2003)

Perry How long after paying does it take to receive information on actually downloading it? I just paid and never saw a way to download?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

how long does it take to download on a 56k connection??????????


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I bought one when you are at the IBO A few year ago Could not get much of anthing to work How do I know what program I have?

I left many mesages with your wife who told me she could nto help. I never got that call abck

830 634 2878
Thanks Tink Nathan


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Poor OOBE*

I can not recommend this release until Perry fixes a number of bugs and allows you to import your files from AA4.

In only 5 minutes I have found that help doesn't work, my bow isn't in the database so I can only enter generic with either soft-medium or hard cam options... it doesn't even have round-wheel or single cam/dual cam options anymore. I found that when I enter my shaft in setup it has 6.11 grains per inch but when I go to shaft selector it has 5.3 grains per inch with the same total arrow weight and length values. I also found that when I hit an error it crashes the system (try clicking about/revision history when you haven't installed a revision and you will experience the crash and this isn't the only one I have hit in 5 minutes). Several areas have information where you can pick from a list - unfortunately the work done here is very incomplete and shoddy. If you pick a martin phantom II bow, you better have nitrous X cams or you need to go back to generic and start over. If you have beiter nocks they better be insert or outsert, if yhou have in/out nocks - sorry, tough luck. If you have inserts from Easton, they better be hunter ICS or you might as well go back to genric and get the grain scale out, etc. Worst of all, I lost all of my old data so I have to go back to the bows, measure everything again, weigh my arrows again, chrono my arrows again, etc. Everything is lost.

I was a fan of v4 and used it for everything. I can't say the same for v5.


Sorry for having to post a negative review but I figure if it saves people from being dissapointed it will be worth the inevitable flames.


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*Are you gonna add Trykon's??*

Hi Perry..

Are you gonna add Trykon anytime soon?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Update 5.0.6 is out - looks like Perry was working to fix some of the issues already. Help now works and some of the crashes are gone. Still seems to be an issue with the screen updating in the shaft selector. 

Credit to Perry for working through the issues. :thumbs_up


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't know what a Trykon is. Get me the specs & I will add the Bow, Arrow, Fletch or whatever it is to the program.

Perry


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

A 56K Connection is going to be very slow. The file size is ~32 Megabytes. I have tried to cut the file size down, but I'm not having much success with Installshield. 

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Can you print out a sight chart with AA? I dont mean a tape, I mean a chart that has all of your numeric sight settings printed out by yardage for using the numbered scale on the side of the sight?


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Absolutely, all versions of Archer's Advantage have had this capability.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

KY yes you can print out that kind of a sight chart. Then put it into an excell file and set-up your sight card to how ever you want it to look. Like number size and layout. Ken


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*It is a bow*



Perry said:


> Don't know what a Trykon is. Get me the specs & I will add the Bow, Arrow, Fletch or whatever it is to the program.
> 
> Perry


It is a Bow from Hoyt, 

Trykon and Trykon XL, All the stats are on Hoyts websight.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

I now have the AA5 version, Perry please keep us in the know of when the product is not crashing. I will keep using the AA4 until then,I don't want to uninstall current AA4 until AA5 wont give me grief.

Good luck 

Allan


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

bohntr said:


> I now have the AA5 version, Perry please keep us in the know of when the product is not crashing. I will keep using the AA4 until then,I don't want to uninstall current AA4 until AA5 wont give me grief.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Allan


Mine crashed and burned several times. I've had enough!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ive posted it before, but here it is again

this is set for the nfaa field and hunter distances. the animal round and anything else can be guestimated rather accurately.

for business card size print at 68%

full card size, print at 100%


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Perry. I have version 4.40. Are GT 30x's gonna be included? I try updating every so often and they never get put in there. Also, I gather from what I'm reading, do you have bow's with there specs already installed on the program? Can this be picked up from an update?


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Well guys, Version 5.1.0 is out now and all known bugs are resolved with the exception of one. Two individuals (out of over 300) have reported that the Range Boxes on the Scaled Target form are blacked out. I have not been able to duplicate this problem, but will resolve it as soon as possible. 

I have added 2006 Bows & Arrows for as many companies as I could locate data for on the web. I have also added older bows for companies that post such information on the web.

The program now includes an Update button to automate downloading of Version 5 Updates.

The shaft updates are available for users of the Older Version 4.XX release and the new Version 5 Release.

You will need to go to the web site to download the Version 4 updates, as the automated update feature has been disabled for Version 4.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## IKWUDLS (Aug 2, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> Mine crashed and burned several times. I've had enough!!


I thought you were a shooter for Pinwheel On Target software? Why are you even messing with this Archers Advantage? I think On Target works great from what I have seen.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

IKWUDLS said:


> I thought you were a shooter for Pinwheel On Target software? Why are you even messing with this Archers Advantage? I think On Target works great from what I have seen.


Because I paid over $100 Canadian for the product and I updated AA when I was notified there was a new version. I have used all the programs, it really helps when you have to compare products and know what I'm talking about. But them again that last comment can be debateable. 

And I'm not trashing product hear, just stating that I had an issue with the new AA program is all.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

The last remaining known bug, Range Display on Target Form for some users, has been squashed.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Good Job Perry,
5 days from release to all bugs fixed, that aint too shabby for a guy that has a real job!:teeth: 
Now that I have taken over a year off and changed computers, and killed my old clie, as soon as I pick up a bow again I will have to get a new version of aa and aapalm.
Hope your new year is going well already. Keep up the good work


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Perry,
When I went to the web site to upgrade from my V4 as a previous customer, I couldn`t, because I have moved into my new house and my ISP has changed so my login attempts were refused . Sent you an e-mail with a change of address and my new e-mail addy and CD code from my version 4. Version 4 was perfect, I thought, so I am really anticipating V5. Thanks Perry:thumbs_up


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Big Thumbs Up for Perry!*

Perry has resolved every issue I found that lead me to not recommend this upgrade. I am now completely satisfied that AA is working properly. :thumbs_up


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Well guys, thanks for the positive feedback. Its been quite a painful week, but the good news is that my wife hasn't divorced me and I haven't lost my day job, but I'm a bit short on vacation time now :embara: 

Just hope I get a few orders now. Gotta eat $1700 dollars in Mini-Frisbees (tossed CDs). My apologies for getting this released before adequate beta testing had occurred, but external commitements drove the business decision. I will never make unrealistic commitments to outside parties again. Here again, this was my fault, not that of my partners.

Once the dust settles, I believe that most will agree that this new version is a significant contribution to the Archery Community. 

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Perry,

I opted to order a new full version (Disk) rather than update, from your website.

Any idea on when the new disks will be ready to ship?

Thanks for your commitment, it's a great product, and certainly worth waiting for a few bugs to be ironed out.


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Grey Eagle,

I will burn CDs as needed until the new shipment arrives.

Your CD will ship tomorrow.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Archers Advantage*

Perry and I exchanged MANY emails over the last few days.. ALL emails were answered timely and ALL of my issues resolved in SHORT ORDER..AA V5 is an EXCELLENT PRODUCT and I would recommend it without hesitation...It is better than ANY other product out there in my opinion and NO I am NOT sponsored by Perry...just stating the facts as I know them.. I have been playing with the program since DAY 1 and am now TOTALLY satisfied with it...Pro1:thumbs_up


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I just ordered the full CD version 5 also. Thanks Perry for the best archery software in the business!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Im ordering the download*

Many of my close shooting partners have this program.:thumbs_up


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Perry, 
We have been using the update for about a week. I have had no problems. Everything is dead-on. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Perry 

I have been playin with the AA 5 and it looks to be good. Ah, but why no Bowtech specs, I mean Alpine,Browning, and reflex are in there.
It would have been nice to also have the name given to a set up in Bow details automatically be added to the records. Not have to go back to add record.

But so far all looks decent,the added features should be a great help once I get use to navigating around. When you add the Bowtech line I will purchase more copies.

Your diligence and dedication in making a fine product should be compensated. 

Best regards
Allan


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Bowtech was not included because they did not provide IBO Specs on their web site last year when I developed the initial set of data.

I have since added BowTech for 2006 and will be adding BowTec for 2005 in a day or so. Gotta keep that day job...

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info, one more question, how do we update the arrow list and the bow list. I can't find a download updates button like on AAIV. I will send you payment this week, thanks again you are the inovator,and the leader that everyone follows. We all appreciate the work you put into this.

Best regards
Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Aime and I just bought the 4.9 version before Christmas... Now less than a month later.. a new version is out... If I understand correctly....I will have to pay an additional amount of money before I can have the new update..

Also,, the CD was sent without the code needed to allow the program to function adequatly.. we had to make a long distance call to get it..

Also,,, where do we find the specific bows brands on the computer 

ex an Matthews conquest or the Apex... 

Why will it not save information that we put in it for each bow...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Perry,
I am IMPRESSED! I downloaded the new version last night...and in fact, I didn't even bother to "uninstall" the older version and it appears the new version just loaded right over the top....I ended up with TWO icons on my desktop, but they both bring me to the NEW version!

I have to figure out how to get my new bow stuff into there and all that noise, but it sure looks good to me!

Thanks,

field14:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Bohntr,

You can download the latest update at my web site. The new updates, include an Update Button for automatic updates.

MasterYoda,

Send me an email at [email protected] along with your CD Code. Evidently, I do not have your email address or you would have received an offer for a free upgrade on Jan 1st.

Perry


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

*Perry - difficulty uninstall R4*

Perry, in the modify or uninstall programs in control panel, the AA bar comes up but does not allow or even offer the choice to uninstall the program.

Has AA R4 taken over my computer or what?

I did begin to install R5 over R4 before immediately cancelling the install and trying to uninstall R4.

Thanks,


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Jim,

I do not know why you are unable to remove release 4. I have unistalled both Version 4 and Version 5 from multiple computers.

In fact, while working on this response, I uinstalled both Version 4 and Version 5 from my current computer without problems.

Perry


----------



## Tafkas (May 22, 2002)

I have the same problem on my computer, I suspect it's because I imported it from Win 98 directly into a new macinine with XP. I can bring up the original AA on add/remove programs but there is no delete button. Not really a big deal but I would like to take it off at some time in the future.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I replaced my HDD in August and ordered replacement program disks from HP for the software that came on it 3 years before. Then reinstalled my other programs including AA. That was no problem because I had my original registration code. Had to reinstall all the windows updates and SP2 that the replacement discs did not have.

Cannot understand why all that would make any difference.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I have Windows XP on my computers. I had the old Version 4 of AA on one of them. I did NOT uninstall the OLD version, but just loaded the Version 5 right on it....and it works to perfection......STRANGE stuff happens when you are trying to "have fun."

I then loaded the download of Version 5 on my other XP machine upstairs and it went off without any hitch whatsoever.

Weird stuff, Maynard.....

field14


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

AAR4 was the only program in the populated list in Control Panel/Remove Programs routine that did not allow removal.

So I deleted all the files in the AA directory but obviously had no way of removing all the various pieces acattered all over windows.

AAR5 was then installed and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

It is possible to do everything "right" and still have an installation go "wrong". In my current job I'm incharge in the InstallShield portion of one of our products and InstallShield has done many mysterious problems over time. I get the strangest requests for fixes.

The only problem I've had with Archery's Advantage was that I forgot to write down or print out the download codes so I couldn't actually run the program. My email has been screwed up so it took a while before my email delivered the receipt for the download with the codes. In the meantime I had emailed (another account) Perry asking if he could help and he quickly sent me what I needed.

So, my only problem was due to my own stupidity and Perry took care of me with that too. Now if he can only help with my steadying my aim...


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Well guys, when I added the capability to export data to Excel, I dropped the capability to print some data. I've since discovered that there are quite a few people out there that do not have Excel installed on their computers and miss the old feature.

There is now an update available that corrects this oversight.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## marzo2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Just a basic question about AA

When you select the shaft selector, can you customize everything (like the spine change fron a pin nock to a Beiter in-out nock) or string material?


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

You can select individual shaft components on the Arrow Setup Tab, but not within the Shaft Selector Tab.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Perry what does order status pending mean? 
when i paid for the upgrade to V5.there were 4 downloads available , now there are none?

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Tony,

Send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you the link.

If you didn't record your CD Code, let me know and I will look up your order.

Perry


----------

